# 600EX-RT Step-by-Step Video by Gary Fong



## GFISUP (Jan 11, 2013)

A nicely done, step-by-step control guide of the 600EX-RT.
Seems like a lot of people would benefit from this:
This came across in my feed today about the *600EX-R*T. 

http://thephotographyscoopblog.com/2013/01/11/the-complete-canon-600ex-rt-flash-tutorial/


----------



## westr70 (Jan 29, 2013)

Excellent tip. I just got my 600 yesterday and your timing was superb.


----------



## tgara (Feb 13, 2013)

Thanks for this link.

I'm going to see master Canon speedliter Syl Arena tomorrow at a seminar at B&H, so this video will give me a basic understanding of my new flash prior to the seminar.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Feb 13, 2013)

GFISUP said:


> A nicely done, step-by-step control guide of the 600EX-RT.
> Seems like a lot of people would benefit from this:
> This came across in my feed today about the *600EX-R*T.
> 
> http://thephotographyscoopblog.com/2013/01/11/the-complete-canon-600ex-rt-flash-tutorial/



Nicely done ... thanks for sharing the link


----------



## Jel_55 (Mar 13, 2013)

Thanks for sharing and completley agree. There are a ton of video tutorials out there for setting up this flash system - in my opinion, this is by far the best. Informative yet simple and without being either overly complicated or patronising.


----------

